# Anyone have a high heart beat and it end up being a boy?



## keepfaith17

to the old wives tale that the hbp is 150+ its a girl anything below is a boy.
at our 8 week and 12 week check up the birthing nurse and dr both said a girl due to the heart rate. first time was 167 second time 164. We were hoping to go team yellow this time and leave it a surprise until birth but its already fading away because of there guesses. Im just wondering if there has been anybody with a higher hbp and its a boy!


----------



## ClairAye

Both of mine's were higher and I have one of each. I wouldn't take the tales too seriously. :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We are pretty sure this baby is a boy (didn't do bloods, but 4 scans resulted in boy "guesses" from 3 different nurses and 1 doctor) and his current HR (at 20 weeks) is 155, it was 179 at 8 weeks and 160 at 12 weeks. 

all of mine started in the 170 to 180 range and then stayed in the 150 to 160 range. I have 1 boy and 1 girl at home, 1 boy in heaven and 1 boy on board.

It hasn't been true for me at all. H&H9


----------



## keepfaith17

Awesome! Thank you guys for replying! good to know we are still at the 50/50 range since everyone says a girl. it was true for my first child hers stayed in the high 150's but mostly 160'the whole time


----------



## winterbabies3

My boys were higher than my girl!


----------



## ewoods66

My sister had high heart beat and everyone thought it would be a boy too. But she had a baby girl. :happydance:


----------



## bdb84

My one boy's hb was always much higher than my two girls'. DS's was always in the 150's and both DD's were always in the 130's and 140's. My OB laughs at the hb myth. He says it has nothing to do with gender and everything to do with how active baby is in utero. That makes the most sense to me because my boy was a little ninja in there, wheras my girls were so lazy. I think they only ever moved to switch positions and fall back asleep :lol:


----------



## Sander

Yes haha, this LO had a heart rate of 170 at 7 weeks, and even now has had a heart rate in the 160s very consistently, and he&#8217;s 100% boy!


----------



## jtink28

both my boys had very high heartbeats, and all the nurses (!!) kept telling me both times I'd probably have girls. Nope, both very much boys!


----------



## ama

Its been awhile now but from memory my DD heart rate was higher than both my boys so it was true for me x


----------



## LoveBubble16

It was true for me but I always take it with a pinch of salt.. one of my friends had a team yellow pregnancy and all the midwives guessed girl because of the high heart rate the whole way through.. but he is all boy &#55357;&#56473;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## AsheBro

My sons heartbeat was 169-170 at 12 weeks then was consistently 155 for the rest of my pregnancy


----------



## Blessedwithh3

My three sons were in the 150-160&#8217;s my baby girl is always in the 140&#8217;s! I think it depends on how active they are during your ultrasound


----------

